# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  CandyGirls, realistic sex dolls, Orient Industries, Japan

## Airicist

orient-doll.com

orientlovedoll.com

dollforum.com

CandyGirl on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Candy Girl 

Uploaded on Jul 30, 2007




> Candy Girl Showroom, Ueno, Tokyo, Japan

----------


## Airicist

"Real" Love Dolls From Orient Industries

Uploaded on Apr 18, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Article "Real feelings for artificial intelligence" 

by Alex Lo
April 18, 2015

----------


## Addisilliams

Maybe human will replaced by the AI sex robot in the future

----------

